

Wieden + Kennedy Tech Incubator Picks Its Start-Up Class of 2011 - ryanwaggoner
http://www.fastcompany.com/1781598/wieden-kennedy-tech-incubator-picks-its-start-up-class-of-2011

======
stormental
We're very excited to be a part of the first class at @piepdx!

~~~
bradhe
Props! stormental is part of Cloudability and they're up to awesome things! If
anyone hasn't seen what they're up to yet: <http://www.cloudability.com/>

------
gooddelta
I think this is a model that's needed to be tested for a long time -- I'm glad
W+K is forward thinking enough to be the first ones to give it a go!

------
atonyc
I hear good things about all these companies, especially Spotsi...

~~~
stormental
Spotsi does look very cool...

